# Radeon + DRI (Out of date drivers?)

## Elleomea

I've looked through various guides for setting up DRI on these forums, but I just can't get it to work correctly with my Radeon. I get an error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [dri] radeon.o kernel module version is 1.1.1 but version 1.5.0 or newer is needed.
> 
> [dri] Disabling DRI
> ...

 

I can't seem to find any help on upgrading to a newer version, or where to find a newer version. I'm fairly new to this (if you hadn't already guessed   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Thanks for any help!

----------

## UnuMondo

 *Elleomea wrote:*   

> I've looked through various guides for setting up DRI on these forums, but I just can't get it to work correctly with my Radeon. I get an error:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> [dri] radeon.o kernel module version is 1.1.1 but version 1.5.0 or newer is needed.
> ...

 

I am running kernel 2.5.68 with XFree 4.3 and DRI works fine with my Mobility Radeon M6-P. I believe it also worked when I had 2.4.20 and XFree 4.2. Make sure you are using the drivers that come with X, and not the ATI drivers.

UnuMondo

----------

## Elleomea

I'm using kernel 2.4.20 and XFree 4.3 (xfree-drm), it's a Radeon 9000 by the way. And it's the drivers which came with X (generic radeon)

----------

## Elleomea

I'm now trying to compile a new radeon.o from the drm-trunk.

 I do: make -f Makefile.linux radeon.o

 Unfortunately, I get the error:

 *Quote:*   

> /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/build/include/linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

 

 Any ideas what I'm doing wrong? Is there something in the kernel I needed to compile but didn't?

----------

## tito4981

Have you tried an emerge xfree-drm ?

It works pretty well for me with Xfree 4.3 .

----------

## Damasz

Do you have support for modules in your kernel? The radeon dri driver is a kernel module.

I would also suggest emerging xfree-drm, that takes care of putting the driver in the right location. It works great on my radeon.

If you configure your kernel, make sure you have support for agpgart (either in the kernel or as a module) and don't select the drm drivers for radeon. You can build more up to date drivers with the xfree-drm package.

----------

## Elleomea

Okay, xfree-drm looks like a good idea... but I get 

 *Quote:*   

> /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/build/include/linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

 

When I try emerging that as well! I've got module support in my kernel, what am I doing wrong?    :Confused: 

----------

## Elleomea

I took a look around the forum and ended up using  *Quote:*   

> touch /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/build/include/linux/modversions.h

 

Which appeared to work when I emerged xfree-drm but I still get the radeon.o version 1.1.1 error   :Confused: 

----------

## Cappy

You didn't happen to compile in or use as a module the Direct Rendering Manager under Character Devices when setting up your kernel, did you ??? If so, that could be the source of your problems. You don't want the actual kernel version of this because XFree supplies it when using XFree-DRM. If you did....whats happening is the kernel is loading it's driver for DRM before XFree can, and it is not as up to date as whats actually supplied with Xfree. The kernel will only use the first driver loaded that supports the needed function even though it is out of date....the kernel doesn't know this though, thats why Xfree-DRM is complaining.

All you need to have in your kernel to make Xfree-DRM funtional is to have AGP support (assuming your card is AGP) and your chipset selected. AGP can be a module or compiled in. I prefer to compile it in, this way it quarantees that AGP will be loaded before the DRM module.

Hope this helps  :Smile: 

Cap

----------

## Elleomea

I've just tried recompiling my kernel without Direct Rendering Manager, but I still get the same error   :Shocked:  .

----------

## Cappy

Hmmm ??  strange. I have a Radeon 9000 pro myself and it works perfectly with XFree-drm. The only other thing I can tell you to try is:

1. Delete your kernel image from /boot...or wherever you have it placed

2. Delete your kernel directory from /lib/modules

3. Delete both your linux symlink and the actual kernel directory from /usr/src

4. Re-emerge your kernel...don't use the kernel based DRM manager.

All this is safe to do within your window manger. I've had to do it like this on occasion because for some reason just rebuilding the kernel didn't properly update the directories because they were already there. This way everything will be replaced from scratch.

modversion.h is a kernel header, and for some reason it's not there....which it should be.

Also, you might want to do "dmesg" in a console to check if your AGP chipset is being properly recognized also.

Post back with any new results  :Very Happy: 

Cap

----------

## Elleomea

I did as you suggested and still the same!

from dmesg I got the following bad things

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M
> 
> agpgart: unsupported bridge
> ...

 

But later down is:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [drm] Initialized radeon 1.7.0 20020828 on minor 2
> 
> 

 

What am I doing wrong?    :Confused: 

P.S.

 I read someone on the forum that a fair few people seem to be having trouble getting ATI cards working with AGPgart on the nForce 2 boards

----------

## Cappy

Well, you answered my next question.....it's an Nforce 2 board. Which kernel are you using ??? Does it have full support for Nforce chipsets ?? I know there are only a few of the newer kernel sources that support it that are still within the "stable" source tree. You may need to try a few of them to find one that works. Many people had the same problem with board running the KT400 chipsets also. 1 other thing, you may need to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" within /etc/make.conf or on a per emerge basis to get at some of the more current kernels that support your chipset.

Let me know how things go  :Smile: 

Cap

----------

## dberkholz

I made a little howto for my Radeon, xfree-4.3 and xfree-drm. Give it a try if you haven't already here.

----------

